
Ask HN: Open source/free alternative to Zendesk? - oldo-nicho
Does anyone have a suggestion to an open source or free alternative to Zendesk for support issue ticket tracking?
======
tssva
osTicket
[https://github.com/osTicket/osTicket](https://github.com/osTicket/osTicket)
[http://www.osticket.com](http://www.osticket.com)

~~~
oldo-nicho
Thanks :-)

